# Gelbe Himbeere



## Teichfrosch5 (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo kennt jemand dieses tolle Gewächs und weiss wie ertragsreich sie im vergleich zur roten ist?


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelbe  Himbeere*

Die gelbe himbeere hat den gleichen ertrag wie die rote. Schmeckt auch genauso. Ist halt nur gelb 
Und sie wuchert genauso 
Meine himbeeren hab ich im herbst entsorgt . . .blöd nur, die wachsen jetzt im rasen nach. . .rote und gelbe 

Mandy


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelbe  Himbeere*

Moin,

ich habe auch rote und gelbe. Der Ertrag ist der gleiche, die gelbe hat m.E. weniger Säure. Das mag aber auch an der Sorte liegen, da gibt es doch einige Unterschiede.
Da es sich um Erbstücke handelt, weiss ich aber leider nicht, welche Sorte meine gelbe ist.


----------



## Reptilis (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelbe  Himbeere*

Hi,

wo kann man die gelben Himbeeren kaufen?

Gruß


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelbe  Himbeere*

Im Gartencenter vor Ort - ansonsten - Mutter Google hat hunderte im Angebot...


----------



## Teichfrosch5 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelbe  Himbeere*

War auch so überrascht als ich die entdeckt habe. 
Danke für die antworten, bei können die nie genug wuchern.


----------



## Boneone (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gelbe  Himbeere*

probier mal die schwarze himbeere die ist schön süß, 
oder die Taybeere[Rubus fruticosus] (mix aus __ brombeere & himbeere aus 1962), 
bzw. die neue züchtung aus der USA (gentech ?) "Himbeer-Erdbeere 'Frambery' [Fragaria*ananassa] "
(japanische weinbeere is auch ok) 

glaub ich hab die vom starkl (Österreich) oder Arche Noah
l.g.
alex


----------

